# Free Dog



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dog For Sale: OR free to good home.

Answers to the name of Dolly.

Excellent guard dog.

Owner cannot afford to feed him anymore, as there are no more thieves, murderers, rapists or molesters left in the neighborhood for him to eat.

Most of them knew him as ' holy sh*t!! '

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

which one is the dog :shock:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> which one is the dog :shock:


More importantly is if she is in season. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That dog is massive!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

holy sh*t about sums it up nicely.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

What ever dude she is hot!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I wonder how much it costs to feed a bullmastiff like that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I wonder how much it costs to feed a bullmastiff like that.


I don't know but my big dog Toby used to go through a fifty pound bag of Purina in about a week and a half... he was maybe a third of that dogs size.... so I'd guess feeding cheap food you'be be spending at least sixty bucks or so every 10 days. That is, unless you could find enough sexual predators to keep him fed up with raw meat. :lol:


----------

